# SD Velodrome Swamp Meet



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Just received an email notice that the SD Velodrome Swamp Meet will be on Sunday Nov. 06. Yeah!


----------



## rroselli (Jan 2, 2003)

*Gotta say*

some of the proceeds should go to help spruce the place up. I was there in the spring and found the Velodrome to be somewhat in the doldrums and neglected looking. The bleachers were in need of painting and repair. The weeds had grown up and around the fencing that surrounded the drome. The signage was peeling for the few sponsors that posted. Just seemed out of place with the rest of Balboa Park. Its in a great location. Does the park maintain the grounds or track area? I'll see if I can find the pic I took and post.

Thanks..


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

rroselli said:


> some of the proceeds should go to help spruce the place up. I was there in the spring and found the Velodrome to be somewhat in the doldrums and neglected looking. The bleachers were in need of painting and repair. The weeds had grown up and around the fencing that surrounded the drome. The signage was peeling for the few sponsors that posted. Just seemed out of place with the rest of Balboa Park. Its in a great location. Does the park maintain the grounds or track area? I'll see if I can find the pic I took and post.
> 
> Thanks..


true that, i watched the velodrome races a few times a month before they ended and noticed the neglect


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

rroselli said:


> some of the proceeds should go to help spruce the place up. I was there in the spring and found the Velodrome to be somewhat in the doldrums and neglected looking. The bleachers were in need of painting and repair. The weeds had grown up and around the fencing that surrounded the drome. The signage was peeling for the few sponsors that posted. Just seemed out of place with the rest of Balboa Park. Its in a great location. Does the park maintain the grounds or track area? I'll see if I can find the pic I took and post.
> 
> Thanks..


IIRC the deal is that if the city runs the velodrome, there's no such thing as racing, etc. Something about insurance, maintenance, open track sessions, etc. You'd have to ask Michael (the track's atty) about it to get specifics.

As it is, the SD Velodrome Assoc. runs the track, is responsible for ALL the upkeep, etc. Basically, there's no $$ to pay anyone, so a few people volunteer. I still have paint on a pair of my shorts from the bleacher painting party I helped with a few years ago... Yes, the track needs work. We all know it. Problem is, without a sugar daddy to donate TONS of $$, its not gonna get done. 

Part of the $$ from the swap meets does go towards upkeep and expenses. The spring meet brings in LOTS of $ to make the summer racing season possible. 

We've got the city ready to chip in half of a resurfacing. Problem is raising the other half... IIRC its something like a few (3-5) hundred thou on our side to get it done. 

So, c'mon down and help paint and clean up. I'm sure any and all help would be appreciated! 

See y'all at the swap meet!

M


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

*SD Velodrome upkeeping*

As MShaw stated, the money raised at the velodrome does go to help keep the track up and running. The track is headed up by a board of directors that, of which they all are volunteers. There are two or three people on the board that also volunteer as officials at all track events, which Tuesday nights alone is aprox. 25 races, plus a few weekend events. During September there was partial resurfacing at a cost of approximately $50,000, and that was just to patch up all the holes. If a whole new surface was to be installed, your looking at $250,000+. As for the boards and the grass, it could be kept up a little more, but considering it's all volunteered based, resources are limited. This November 13th there will be a volunteer day to help repair the boards, paint and do general maintance. You should all come down and help out. I know I'll be driving down from the OC to help out.
________
MARIJUANA VAPORIZERS


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Fender said:


> As MShaw stated, the money raised at the velodrome does go to help keep the track up and running. The track is headed up by a board of directors that, of which they all are volunteers. There are two or three people on the board that also volunteer as officials at all track events, which Tuesday nights alone is aprox. 25 races, plus a few weekend events. During September there was partial resurfacing at a cost of approximately $50,000, and that was just to patch up all the holes. If a whole new surface was to be installed, your looking at $250,000+. As for the boards and the grass, it could be kept up a little more, but considering it's all volunteered based, resources are limited. This November 13th there will be a volunteer day to help repair the boards, paint and do general maintance. You should all come down and help out. I know I'll be driving down from the OC to help out.


The volunteer day's a good thing to know about...

I'll see what I can do about getting down there and helping.

M


----------



## rroselli (Jan 2, 2003)

*Sunday, Nov 13th ya say?*

Be a drive from Phx but always a pleasure to be in San Diego for good reason. Will try and help if possible. 

Cheers


----------

